

Ask HN: What blogs/sources do you read? - java-man

I am developing a news personalization service (won&#x27;t mention the name, it&#x27;s not important) which currently scans about 300 sources: tech, security, science.<p>I would like to query the collective wisdom of the HN community.  What blogs or sites do you find insightful?  interesting?  original?<p>Thank you.
======
L8D
\- [Lobsters]([https://lobste.rs](https://lobste.rs)) \- [Hacker
News]([https://news.ycombinator.com](https://news.ycombinator.com)) \-
[Reddit]([https://reddit.com](https://reddit.com)) \- [Product
Hunt]([http://www.producthunt.com/](http://www.producthunt.com/)) \- [Designer
News]([https://news.layervault.com/](https://news.layervault.com/))

~~~
java-man
Thank you. The problem with HN-like sites is that they are nearly impossible
to analyze, since they function more like crowdsourced link aggregators rather
than original sources.

An example of a "good" (in my opinion) source is Sean Carroll's blog:

[http://www.preposterousuniverse.com/blog/](http://www.preposterousuniverse.com/blog/)

------
techdog
"News" is awfully broad. Nevertheless...

For me it means:

www.nakedcapitalism.com www.eschatonblog.com asserttrue.blogspot.com
thinkprogress.org www.scoop.it/t/news-that-doesn-t-fit

~~~
java-man
Very interesting, thank you.

"News" is indeed broad, since blogs do not qualify for news. something that
you want to read and follow, I guess.

------
java-man
Partial list:

Aaron Toponce [https://pthree.org](https://pthree.org)

Abduzeedo [http://abduzeedo.com](http://abduzeedo.com)

ACLU [https://www.aclu.org](https://www.aclu.org)

adafruit.com [http://www.adafruit.com](http://www.adafruit.com)

ae911truth.org [http://www.ae911truth.org](http://www.ae911truth.org)

aeon.co [http://aeon.co](http://aeon.co)

aerospaceprojectsreview.com
[http://www.aerospaceprojectsreview.com](http://www.aerospaceprojectsreview.com)

A Fistful of Euros [http://fistfulofeuros.net](http://fistfulofeuros.net)

AirlineReporter.com
[http://www.airlinereporter.com](http://www.airlinereporter.com)

akihabaranews.com [http://akihabaranews.com](http://akihabaranews.com)

Al Jazeera [http://www.aljazeera.com](http://www.aljazeera.com)

AllGov [http://www.allgov.com](http://www.allgov.com)

AlterNet [http://www.alternet.org](http://www.alternet.org)

American Forces Press Service [http://www.defense.gov](http://www.defense.gov)

amusingplanet.com [http://www.amusingplanet.com](http://www.amusingplanet.com)

AnandTech [http://www.anandtech.com](http://www.anandtech.com)

Android Police [http://www.androidpolice.com](http://www.androidpolice.com)

aNewDomain [http://anewdomain.net](http://anewdomain.net)

anonhq.com [http://anonhq.com](http://anonhq.com)

AntiWar.com [http://original.antiwar.com](http://original.antiwar.com)

APOD [http://apod.nasa.gov](http://apod.nasa.gov)

ArchDaily [http://www.archdaily.com](http://www.archdaily.com)

Architizer Blog [http://architizer.com](http://architizer.com)

Arms Control Wonk [http://armscontrolwonk.com/](http://armscontrolwonk.com/)

Ars Technica [http://arstechnica.com](http://arstechnica.com)

astrobites.org [http://astrobites.org](http://astrobites.org)

astroquizzical.com [http://astroquizzical.com](http://astroquizzical.com)

Autoblog [http://www.autoblog.com](http://www.autoblog.com)

AvaxNews [http://avaxnews.net](http://avaxnews.net)

Aviation Safety Network News [http://aviation-safety.net](http://aviation-
safety.net) </pre>

